# What are the choices in good DA revolvers?



## FES (Jul 10, 2006)

Is the S&W and Ruger the only choices in good double action revolvers, since Colt quit making double action?

FES


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Short answer Yep! Just pick your flavor and check them out.


----------



## Magnum (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes but you can also buy a used Colt and not spend alot of money.Or you can get a used Ruger one of the best deals I have ever got was a used Ruger Security Six that I gave very little for and it is a great revolver.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know what you call cheap, but I looked for 2yrs for a resonable Colt Python with a four inch barrel. I counldn't fine one under $700, and it was well worn. I settled on a S&W model 19-4 with a 4" barrel, and I am as happy as a pig in the pen. I just got a .44spec S&W model 21-4 with a 4" barrel, and I am a real happy camper now. Good luck on the cheap Colts.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Repeat after me:

1. S&W.
2. Ruger.
3. Taurus.

Colts are nice when you can find 'em, but the lockwork isn't as durable as any of the three above, and 'smiths who really understand Colts aren't common. However...an older 6" blued Python is a thing of incomparable beauty.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I just bought a S&W 686 in 357 mag, 6" ported barrel, for 700 bucks out the door. you can't go wrong with the smith. the single action trigger breaks so clean, I can't feel it. the double action trigger is silky smooth also. My vote is for the smith, (can't you tell?).


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Smith is always my top choice for a double action revolver, but I'd still love to have a mint condition blued Colt Python.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Got used Security-six for $100.00 few years back and had some work done to it.Great revolver!









Randall:smt068


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is a beauty you got there JR. Once in a while we luck out, and find good old guns cheap but they are few and far between for me. I lucked out on my S&W 19-4 also at a gun show about 2 months ago. That don't happen very often. Ever once in a while a blind a blind hog will find a acorn.


----------

